# Twin tub help please



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I bought one of those twin tub things and seem to be getting in a pickle with it. 

I have filled the wash side with warm water, added soap powder and bingo, clothes clean. What do I do next? 

Is it....

1) Clean soapy clothes to spinner first, then what?

2) Drain washer first and then fill will clean water? 

3) Spin soapy clothes and add clean water to the spinner?

HELP ME! 

Russell

I grew up with a twin tub, but obviously not a 2.5kg one! LOL

PS - shirts have come out really clean!


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi Russell

If I remember rightly, with the old (biggy) twin tubs you had to spin first, then run cold water over the clothes then spin 2 or 3 times 'til they were 'so called' rinsed, then spun dry again to finish. I always felt they were never properly rinsed tho and used to rinse them in the tub as well. :? Thank goodness for automatics. I HATE washing - especially by hand. I must be odd as I like ironing :roll:

Hope this helps

Sheila


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks Sheila that's how I remember doing it as a kid, but this is one of those camping portable things. I seem to have used enough water to sink a ship!

Russell


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Russell

1Wash clothes

2Move these clothes into spinner and spin collecting the hot water so it can go back into washing machine.

Repeat 1 & 2 until washing finished or water too dirty

3Empty soapy water

4Fill with cold water and wash the spun clothes in this, spin them again.

Repeat until all washing done - adding cold water when required.

5 Repeat 4 for second rinse.

I do washing in this order. Whites, mixed light coloured garments, dark coloured garments.

Sometimes you need to do 3 rinses

Have fun

Jan


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Russell,

My advice my little swamp duck would be to let the spun water drain into a bucket or bowl and then empty it back into the washing machine side for at least a couple of more washes and simply just top up the water level and add extra detergent as needed. Once the water starts to look murky, I would then empty the water out and refill with clean water and detergent. I don't know how you used your little twin tub but I tend to put whites in first, followed by pale colours and then, if the water looks ok I would perhaps use the water again for non fast colours or jeans etc. It's trial and error really and it all depends on how mucky ya washing is. If you've been wrestling in the mud in ya white jeans and t shirt, then I would discard the water after one wash me darling - but if it's just a quick freshen up of ya unmentionables type of wash, then maybe 2 or 3 washes out of the same water would be fine !!! 

When it comes to rinsing, I tend to that by hand myself as I like to give it a good ole rinse through and I like to add Comfort fabric softner too. Once I have rinsed it all through, I then put it into the spin drier to get the excess water out and bob's ya uncle and fanny's ya aunt! Some folk prefer to rinse it in the machine itself and then transfer it over to the spindrier but basically, it's whichever method you find easiest and quickest!

You need one of those portable tumble driers next Russell and then you will be completely set up! http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-PORTABLE-...n_Washing_Machines_Dryers&hash=item519288deee :wink:

Sue x


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*twintub help please*

hi,

one of my favourite bits of kits.

1, fill wash side with hot water,wash on chosen cycle.
2,place in spinner,put outlet hose into wash tub,spin into wash tub,
3,pour cold water into spinner spin into bucket,
4,you now have first wash done.
5,next wash into washer,repeat ,but use water out of bucket to rinse,and then small amount of clean cold water in spinner,but spin that into bucket,repeat until water in washer is filthy,then empty and start again.

by splitting my wash into small piles, varying in dirtyness,and colour fastness,i can manage with a very small amount of water.

mags


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

bozzer said:


> Russell
> 
> 1Wash clothes
> 
> ...


Hi Jan,

Sounds like I use mine the same way as you do! 

Sue


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi Sue

Yes just read yours and thought we were on the same track. It isn't a chore when you are camping is it? Last winter in Spain we had cold water and drainage so i had my own little laundry with hose pipe and water going down the waste - great fun when the sun is shining.

Jan


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*twintub help please*

hi,

much better way to use the machine,rinsing seperately,but if you are in the middle of nowhere,wildcamping,every cupful counts,we managed 6 months in europe last year,never went on a site,and came home with only 2 days washing,,,,,,

mags,

even managed to change the fixed bed every week,duvet,sheet,and 4 pillowcases


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Russell

I'm glad someone has been able to help.
off topic I know
Re water/sinking ships. At some point in our distant past, Didnt they (the ships crew) drag their washing in a bag behind the ship to get it clean :lol: :wink: 

No twin tubs and Omo in the days of sail :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Soap*

Thanks for your help - I think I need a team of helpers!

Also, I think I over soaped the thing.

All laundry done, was not sure about rinsing.

Russell


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Washing*



Pollydoodle said:


> Russell
> 
> I'm glad someone has been able to help.
> off topic I know
> ...


Never heard that before but anyone who travelled as a passenger with IGT Ltd may have met me overseas - and my washing drying on the back of the coach!

Russel


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Washer*

Just a quick update re the twin tub.

I have used it a few times now and am getting the hang of it. I am very impressed by how clean the clothes come out - a work shirt went in with piccaillily all down the front and it has come out really clean.

I am glad though I was able to source one with the slightly larger wash capacity.

The spinner is good too - the duvet cover and sheets were almost dry when they came out, and dried fully in no time on the airer.

Might set up a laundry...

Russell


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

No No!! You are all doing it wrong!

This is what you do Russell.

Take

One pile of dirty laundry
One twin tub washing machine
One large measure of detergent.
Half a measure of Fabric Conditioner.
One opened bottle of whiskey.

First, check the whiskey, to make sure it hasn't gone off.
Next check it again, in case you were wrong the first time.
Now, place half the dirty laundry into the machine, turn on both taps as full on as possible. Chuck in half the full measure of detergent.

Have a quick look at the whiskey. If in doubt, pour a pinch of whiskey into the machine, and then drink a full measure.

Turn on the machine. Sit down.

Keep an eye on the agitator. If it starts to make you feel a bit dizzy, then you know it's working fine, so you can have a half measure of whiskey to celebrate. 
Next put your feet up on a nearby stool and close your eyes. When you stop seeing the agitator agitating, the clothes are probably washed. Open your eyes and stand up carefully.

Lean in over the machine and hold onto both sides. If you start to feel dizzy again, drink one very small measure of whiskey.

Now, carefully combine the remaining detergent with the half measure of fabric conditioner, splash in a tiny drop of whiskey and check the time. At this stage you may not remember what to do next. Don't worry, that is normal. Others have felt like this at this stage. Just remember, all that counts now is that you keep going. 

Sit back down, close your eyes again, and start to count your blessings. Under no circumstances should you wander off. 

Keep counting your blessings and remember, you have many friends that you love.....dearly. If you must, phone them and remind them of that fact.. It's ok, they won''t mind, it's not three in the morning. 
This, however is not a good time to tell the boss how you feel about him. Wait until you have those clothes dried, ironed and put away.
Oh, yes the clothes. Take a quick swig from the whiskey bottle, just to get the momentum going again. Rome wasn't built in a day.

Now, the next sequence doesn't need any instructions, All you have to do is get the clothes rinsed, spinned, rinsed again, spinned again, rinsed again, just to be sure to be sure and then a final quick spin, hung up, pegged, dried, taken down, folded, ironed, put away. Nothing to it, could do it with your eyes closed, you probably have already. Check the whiskey level, if there is less than half left, keep going, no point in keeping that bit, ... 

Now, go and have a little lie down, you deserve it.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Are they big enough to take a duvet cover? And heavy things like towels? And how heavy is the actual machine? (Payload always in mind).

Sal


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

No chance of you reading the instructions then?!

P&L


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Washer*

Hi

The machines weigh about 12kg.

The model I have can take 2.5kg in the washer part, but most are 1.5kg weight of dry clothes.

At maximum, I can get in the washer at any one time, a duvet cover, 2 pillow cases and a pair or trousers!

The spinner though can do the duvet cover on it's own, then other bits added.

Well worth the money. I reckon on our trip to Italy, with two of us, we will save a mint on laundry charges and have a laugh at the same time.

Russell


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks Russell
Sounds tempting.
Sal


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Hi Russell,

What make of machine do you have, and where did you get it.

Regards Wobby


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Machine*

Hi

I bought it from Ebay - occasionally the larger capacity models do come up for sale.

This is a link to the manufacturer - but they are in China!

http://hemudu.en.made-in-china.com/product/joOJtBEYXncF/China-Washing-Machine-XPB20-05s-.html

Looking at that, I think mine is a 2kg one, not a 1.5kg!

I suppose the only way to tell how much more you can get in is to use one next to the other model.

Russell


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Twin tub*

I have discovered other benefits of the twin tub, in addition to laundry, money saving and so on - it is a - wait for it - a conversation starter! Since doing my laundry by this twin tub method, I reckon I have had more conversations with other motorhomers/caravanners than over the last three years!

Russell


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Whats a washing machine.

Can i pop the car in one.


dave p.


----------



## rickndog (Apr 5, 2008)

Having recently watched Russell enthusiastically doing his "Mr Woo" act at Conkers site I can say he's a dab hand at this washing lark. He was even musing about taking in washing on his trip to Italy. Wouldn't be surprised to pull up on a site one day and find him wearing a ****** hat, the old George Formby song playing in the background and a queue of customers waiting to use his mobile laundry service. I think he'll need a bigger rotary dryer though.


----------

